
Show HN: Leaking personal data in your browser - stabbles
https://medium.com/@stabbles/why-you-should-disable-autofill-bf2e15c65b5c#.nv4mqy5xz
======
EJTH
Luckily I think that people seldom enters their email address on shady
websites... I never liked autocomplete in chrome, it always seemed exploitable
to me...

